# java.sql.SQLException: unexpected end of statement



## tomiu (26. Apr 2010)

Hi,

warum kriege ich diese exeption:

```
java.sql.SQLException: unexpected end of statement
        at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.sqlException(Util.java:200)
        at org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCPreparedStatement.<init>(JDBCPreparedStatement.java:3870)
        at org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCConnection.prepareStatement(JDBCConnection.java:635)
```

für diese Zeile:


```
pstmt=con.prepareStatement(query);
```

mehr code:

```
String query=null;

        PreparedStatement pstmt=null;
         
        ResultSet rs=null;

       
        if (objekt.getId()!=0){

                    query="SELECT * FROM Tabelle WHERE ID="+objekt.getId();
            }

        try{
            
            pstmt=con.prepareStatement(query);

            rs=pstmt.executeQuery();

             }

        catch(SQLException sqle){
        
            sqle.printStackTrace();
            //System.err.println(sqle);
         }
```

danke im voraus


----------



## gman (26. Apr 2010)

Hi,

erstmal würde ich daraus ein richtiges Prepared-Statement machen:


```
query="SELECT * FROM Tabelle WHERE ID= ?"
```

und dann:


```
pstmt=con.prepareStatement(query);
pstmt.setLong(objekt.getId());
```


----------



## tomiu (26. Apr 2010)

Danke für den Prepared-Statement gman...

das Problem war das ich bei andere Klassen falsche Methoden verwendet habe...

lg
tomiu


----------

